# SOLVED: Can I have a rotated framebuffer console?

## gw

Hi,

I'm using my monitor in portrait orientation which, under X, is done with:

```
xrandr -o left
```

Yet everytime on booting and rebooting I have to physically turn the monitor, because the display falls back to normal (landscape) after leaving the X environment. That is really annoying!

Is it possible to tell the framebuffer console to work in a rotated-to-portrait mode?

Thanks for your help

gwLast edited by gw on Tue Jun 30, 2009 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

In menuconfig there is an option for support of rotating the fb, but I have no idea what userspace programs you'd need.

----------

## gw

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> In menuconfig there is an option for support of rotating the fb, but I have no idea what userspace programs you'd need.

 

Yes, I had this already:

```
root@linux:~> zcat /proc/config.gz|grep -i framebuffer

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y
```

But I had no idea how to activate it. The answer is simple, checkout linux kernel documentation fbcon.txt!

 *Quote:*   

> C. Boot options
> 
>          The framebuffer console has several, largely unknown, boot options
> 
>          that can change its behavior. [...]
> ...

 

So in grub.conf I add a fbcon declaration:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda5 console=tty1 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60 fbcon=rotate:3,scrollback=2048k
```

And it works!

thanks

gw

----------

